# Bernard McNamara on Marian Finucane



## censuspro (18 Jan 2010)

Does anyone have a link to this interview last week, I cant find it on the rte website?


----------



## Darthvadar (19 Jan 2010)

Any use???....

[broken link removed]

If you remember the date of the broadcast, you should get it here...

Darth....


----------



## Bronte (19 Jan 2010)

The interview last week was not with Marian Finucane, I think it was Mary Wilson on drivetime, and it was with Finucane some time back.


----------



## Darthvadar (19 Jan 2010)

Oh right... 

Thanks Bronte...

Perhaps the OP could ring RTE... I know if I've missed a show, they've been very good at letting me have a copy...

Darth...


----------



## demoivre (19 Jan 2010)

The interview was on the 13/01/10 and you can listen to it on [broken link removed].


----------



## censuspro (19 Jan 2010)

demoivre said:


> The interview was on the 13/01/10 and you can listen to it on [broken link removed].


 
Thanks


----------

